

Do All U.S. Presidents Look the Same? - benbreen
http://www.slate.com/blogs/behold/2014/10/22/alejandro_almaraz_creates_composite_images_of_world_leaders_in_his_series.html

======
gdubs
Maybe I'm missing something, but isn't this essentially averaging all of the
faces? Which will make the aggregate look... averaged?

